# Any Oltre XR1 owners?



## jaggrin (Feb 18, 2011)

If so how about some reviews or feedback? Can't find anything other than the customary bike radar or some other magazines. They love everything so I never really think its seems they are objective reviews. Thanks.


----------



## jmess (Aug 24, 2006)

I have 9400 miles on my XR with Ultegra 11spd Di2 and Enve 3.4 SES wheels. Not a comfort bike but also not uncomfortable to ride 100 miles. Love the handling and responsiveness. The XR1 is supposed to have a little better ride. No regrets about buying the XR. I doubt there are many XR1s out there, I have never seen one on the road or at an organized event. That is another nice thing about the XRs, you seldom see another bike like yours.


----------

